# Beginning photography



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

Great isn't it? The pole is in perfect focus and the depth of field and color contrast is perfectly balanced. I wish I had took this picture but in order to have done so I would have had to go the France where I would not be caught dead.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2018)

Would you be there in a coma?


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

Why not.


----------



## Astrostar (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> View attachment 177069
> 
> Great isn't it? The pole is in perfect focus and the depth of field and color contrast is perfectly balanced. I wish I had took this picture but in order to have done so I would have had to go the France where I would not be caught dead.


Well, why don't you try hanging out at an American school?  Your chances of being dead will greatly increase.


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

Cameras God and guns are not allowed in schools so you are correct they are very safe.

The government has already provided you with a gun free school zone so no shooting can happen in school. That should be enough for you, as well as the law the government has provided for you making murder illegal so no murders can happen.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> View attachment 177069
> 
> Great isn't it? The pole is in perfect focus and the depth of field and color contrast is perfectly balanced. I wish I had took this picture but in order to have done so I would have had to go the France where I would not be caught dead.


I definitely could have taken that picture.  I absolutely suck with a camera.


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 177069
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2018)

So now we make everything about the shooting, one track minds gheesh...


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> So now we make everything about the shooting, one track minds gheesh...


Regressive America haters are all like that. I have lots of guns, and have (gasp) even been angry at times but have never shot anyone. Even the moron who just walked in my house day before yesterday.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > So now we make everything about the shooting, one track minds gheesh...
> ...


Oh I have shot many of things, just no humans...They won't stand still long enough....


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

I shot this cat the other day. Bastards outside playing now.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 16, 2018)

Keeps shitting in the bathtub...^^


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Keeps shitting in the bathtub...^^


NO that's what you do when oldlady racks you up.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


ouch


----------



## norwegen (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> View attachment 177069
> 
> Great isn't it? The pole is in perfect focus and the depth of field and color contrast is perfectly balanced. I wish I had took this picture but in order to have done so I would have had to go the France where I would not be caught dead.


The monolith is cropped.  That can't be very professional, can it?


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

norwegen said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 177069
> ...


It's very professional noob!


----------



## norwegen (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I disagree, Old Timer.

BTW, cool-looking cat you got.  Reminds me of a Maine Coon I had once.


----------



## Balancer (Feb 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> I shot this cat the other day.



In Russian, through an automatic translator translates as "I killed this cat ..."  The English language is interesting with the polysemy of words. It's good for poetry, but awful for automatic translation 

...

To avoid offtopic  The first photos I started doing somewhere in years in 5-6, in 1978 or 1979. But my parents exhibited and printed these photos. There were no photolabs in the USSR, so all the technical process of photo printing was done at home  And completely independently, from photography to photo printing, I learned to take photographs somewhere in the mid-1980s. Many photographic films of that time disappeared, but some remained. Here, for example, a ram on the roof of a barn near neighbors, 1985 year


----------



## miketx (Feb 18, 2018)

Balancer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I shot this cat the other day.
> ...


Now doubt he was trying to get away from you!


----------



## Balancer (Feb 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Now doubt he was trying to get away from you!



Here still with the same photographic film. This hedgehog could not get away from me. Then he lived for a few months with us, until, nevertheless, he ran off for another evening walk


----------

